# Aver compagno al duol scema la pena



## claudine2006

¡Hola a todos!
¿Alguien podría ayudarme a encontrar un proverbio correspondiente en español?
El proverbio significa que si otra persona tiene el mismo problema que tú, eso puede hacerte sufrir un poco menos. 
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Najwa83

*Podría ser "mal de muchos, remedio de tontos".*


----------



## sabrinita85

Najwa83 said:


> *Podría ser "mal de muchos, remedio de tontos".*


Yo sabía: "*Mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos*".


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Yo sabía: "*Mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos*".



Yo también conozco esta version!


----------



## Vchap

Ciao!

"Mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos" ha un senso negativo, cioè, significa tutto l´altro: condividere un male con molti non é nessun sollievo, non serve a niente compartire una disgrazia con altri, non dovrebbe farti sentire meglio il fatto di non essere l´unico a soffrire.
L´ultima volta che l´ho sentito: qualcuno si lamentava sull' autobus del prezzo dell' abitazione.Un´altro gli ha detto "ma, questo succede dappertutto in Spagna, non é qualcosa di particolare"Il primo a parlare rispose:"mal de muchos..." 

Invece, mi sembra che "Aver compagno al duol scema la pena" abbia un senso positivo, tipo " meno male che almeno gli e succeso anche a lui, cosi non sono da solo ora che subisco questa disgrazia.."

Questa é la mia opinione, forse sia sbagliata, ma comunque rimane la spiegazione di quel proverbio,comunque, abbastanza frequente.


----------



## sabrinita85

Io sapevo che "*Mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos*" fosse la traduzione di "*Mal comune, mezzo gaudio*" che sarebbe la versione più conosciuta e frequente di "*Aver compagno al duol scema la pena*".

Io credo che "*Mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos*" sia il corrispondente della suddetta espressione, in quanto solo gli stupidi si consolano al fatto che una disgrazia sta capitando a varie persone e non solo a una.


----------



## Najwa83

*Sí consuelo..remedio..en fin...el objetivo es el mismo*


----------



## Vchap

Sabrinita, allora si, significano lo stesso.Ma dapprima pensavo che il proverbio originale italiano volesse dire un' altra cosa, secondo la spiegazione che ne é stata fatta all' inizio del post.

Merci!


----------



## claudine2006

Vchap said:


> Ciao!
> 
> "Mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos" ha un senso negativo, cioè, significa tutto il contrario: condividere un male con molti non é di nessun sollievo, non serve a niente compartire una disgrazia con altri, non dovrebbe farti sentire meglio il fatto di non essere l´unico a soffrire.
> L´ultima volta che l´ho sentito: qualcuno si lamentava sull' autobus del prezzo dell'abitazione.Un altro gli ha detto "ma, questo succede dappertutto in Spagna, non é qualcosa di particolare. Il primo a parlare rispose:"mal de muchos..."
> 
> Invece, mi sembra che "Aver compagno al duol scema la pena" abbia un senso positivo, tipo " meno male che almeno è succeso anche a lui, cosi non sono da solo ora a subire questa disgrazia.."
> 
> Questa é la mia opinione, forse è sbagliata, ma comunque rimane la spiegazione di quel proverbio, comunque, abbastanza frequente.


Hai ragione, i due proverbi hanno significati diversi. 
Io, invece, sto cercando un proverbio che corrisponda perfettamente ad "aver compagno al duol scema la pena". Grazie per la precisazione.


----------



## sabrinita85

"*Aver compagno al duol scema la pena*" = "*Mal comune, mezzo gaudio*" 
SU QUESTO NON C'È DUBBIO.

"*Mal comune, mezzo gaudio*" = "*Mal de muchos, consuelo/remedio de tontos*"
SU QUESTO NEANCHE.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> "*Aver compagno al duol scema la pena*" = "*Mal comune, mezzo gaudio*"
> SU QUESTO NON C'È DUBBIO.
> 
> "*Mal comune, mezzo gaudio*" = "*Mal de muchos, consuelo/remedio de tontos*"
> SU QUESTO NEANCHE.


Il passaggio mi sembra un po' forzato.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ma cosa pretendi? Di trovare tutte le parole tradotte da una lingua all'altra?

Ad esempio esiste "carne de gallina" che non puoi tradurre letteralmente, ma devi usare "pelle d'oca". È l'abc della teoria della traduzione.
I significati coincidono, e i significanti no: ottimo e assolutamente normale! 
Non c'è altro da aggiungere, mi pare.


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Ma cosa pretendi? Di trovare tutte le parole tradotte da una lingua all'altra?
> 
> Ad esempio esiste "carne de gallina" che non puoi tradurre letteralmente, ma devi usare "pelle d'oca". È l'abc della teoria della traduzione.
> I significati coincidono, e i significanti no: ottimo e assolutamente normale!
> Non c'è altro da aggiungere, mi pare.


Semplicemente speravo ci fosse qualcosa di più appropriato che potesse rendere la stessa idea. Ma per ora non ci siamo ancora arrivati....


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> Semplicemente speravo ci fosse qualcosa di più appropriato che potesse rendere la stessa idea. Ma per ora non ci siamo ancora arrivati....


Ci servirebbe quella vecchia(ccia) della mia prof di spagnolo che è fissata coi proverbi...


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Ci servirebbe quella vecchia(ccia) della mia prof di spagnolo che è fissata coi proverbi...


Ed io ho anche un libro di proverbi, ma non ho trovato nulla che possa andar bene!


----------



## irene.acler

Comunque non è che detto che ci sia un'espressione esattamente corrispondente in spagnolo.


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Comunque non è che detto che ci sia un'espressione esattamente corrispondente in spagnolo.


Infatti, è ciò che temevo.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Infatti, è ciò che temevo.



Già..sto controllando un libro di proverbi..ma finora nulla..se trovo qualcosa di interessante vi faccio sapere..


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Già..sto controllando un libro di proverbi..ma finora nulla..se trovo qualcosa di interessante vi faccio sapere..


Grazie, Irene.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Grazie, Irene.



Ho controllato tutto il libro che ho io, ma nada de nada..è registrato effettivamente "mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos", ma non c'è nessun altro proverbio che possa tradurre l'espressione che hai proposto tu..naturalmente ciò non significa necessariamenter che non esista un'espressione corrispondente..anche se il sospetto è quello.


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Ho controllato tutto il libro che ho io, ma nada de nada..è registrato effettivamente "mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos", ma non c'è nessun altro proverbio che possa tradurre l'espressione che hai proposto tu..naturalmente ciò non significa necessariamenter che non esista un'espressione corrispondente..anche se il sospetto è quello.


In effetti l'errore è stato mio, avrei dovuto chiarire fin dal principio che _mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos _non era ciò che cercavo, perchè ha un significato diverso dal proverbio italiano.
Ciò che speravo era che, magari in Argentina, dove l'influenza italiana è più forte, ci fosse qualche proverbio simile.
Grazie mille per la collaborazione, Irene.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> In effetti l'errore è stato mio, avrei dovuto chiarire fin dal principio che _mal de muchos, consuelo de tontos _non era ciò che cercavo, perchè ha un significato diverso dal proverbio italiano.
> Ciò che speravo era che, magari in Argentina, dove l'influenza italiana è più forte, ci fosse qualche proverbio simile.
> Grazie mille per la collaborazione, Irene.



Figurati..ora sono curiosa anch'io a dire il vero!!
Beh magari arriva qualche nativo argentino che ci può illuminare!


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao, non sono argentino ne ispanoamericano ma ho trobato un proverbio di quelle terre che sembra adatto:

"Una pena entre dos es menos atroz".

Nell'esempio che ho visto sul Internet parlava una persona peruviana. È chiaro che questa espressione non è tipica di Spagna, fra altro perché in spagnolo peninsulare "dos" e "atroz" non rimano.

Non so si questa frase è consicuta anche in altri apesi ispanoamericani, come Argentina.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, non sono argentino ne ispanoamericano ma ho trovato un proverbio di quelle terre che sembra adatto:
> 
> "Una pena entre dos es menos atroz".
> 
> Nell'esempio che ho visto sul Internet parlava una persona peruviana. È chiaro che questa espressione non è tipica della Spagna, fra altro perché in spagnolo peninsulare "dos" e "atroz" non rimano.
> 
> Non so se questa frase è conosciuta anche in altri paesi ispanoamericani, come Argentina.



Potrebbe essere una buona traduzione, che ne dici Claudine?


----------

